

The original jQuery annotated by John Resig - duck
http://genius.it/ejohn.org/files/jquery-original.html

======
wglb
I think a better link is [http://ejohn.org/blog/annotated-version-of-the-
original-jque...](http://ejohn.org/blog/annotated-version-of-the-original-
jquery-release/) from John his own self with some background and this link.

------
wglb
And in fact, an instance of this with lots of discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9336297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9336297)

